# Bitter creek dog boxes



## Lenard (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw one of the Bitter Creek boxes at a Houston test and it looked pretty nice. Does anyone know or own of their Pro Series Boxes? I was looking at one of ther Hunter Series 3 hole slide in but in Stainless steel.
Thank you


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a 8 hole made. I am happy with it. His prices or very good for what you get.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I looked at these before I finally made up my mind, but I put my order into Ainley. You have to look at it retaining it's value, and nothing will beat an Ainley to get money out of it when you got to get rid of it. However it is a very nice looking and I am sure well made box.

MY $0.02


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I am having trouble down loading pictures for some reason. I got a Custom Bitter Creek Pro Series SS two hole slide in. I am very pleased with it. If I dreamed it they made it happen. I think Forrest is going to put pictures of it on his website. It is the first of its kind. I would suggest them to anyone.
www.bittercreekhunting.com


----------

